# Soy Yo: 2.000



## diegodbs

A pesar de lo confuso de tu nombre, y de lo difícil que es dirigirse a otra persona diciéndole Soy Yo, y más si eres 2.000 veces Soy Yo; te felicito 2.000 veces por ser tú Soy Yo, o lo que sea. Si no me entiendes da igual, tampoco me entiendo yo, Soy Yo. Pero ten claro que te felicito, que es lo que importa. 
Siempre ayudas, das buenas soluciones y me encanta tu sentido del humor.


----------



## Rayines

*¡Eres tú!, ¡Eres tú que llegaste a los 2000! ¡¡FELICITACIONES Soy Yo, p*a*r*a* t*i*!! *


----------



## lazarus1907

Ahora soy yo el que quiere felicitarte. ¡Bienvenidos sean tus comentarios en este foro ahora y en el futuro! Pocos son los que participan de manera constructiva en este foro tanto ayudando a todos como sugiriendo preguntas interesantes.

Mi más sincera enhorabuena (¡Y maricón el que no te felicite!)


----------



## Fernando

Eres tú (Mocedades), muchas gracias.


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA SOY YO!!!!  

Muy buenos tus mensajes  

Alundra.


----------



## Mei

MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!!!!! 

Mei


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*,ogeiD odamra ah euq oíl le noC*
*ogid euq ol és ocopmat oy*
*sal etrad se etnatropmi ol*
*sotnemom 0002 rop saicarg*
*soditrapmoc aírudibas ed*
*...etnemetnegiletni*​


----------



## danielfranco

Soy Yo, hasta hoy me enteré de tu logro. Felicidades.


----------



## lauranazario

Llego un poco tarde... pero mis felicitacines son igual de sinceras. 
Feliz 2000, Soy Yo. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Soy Yo.*


----------



## gato2

Felicidades


----------



## América

Muchas felicidades y 2000 veces gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Soy yo, sos tu, es .... quien?  Well, whoever we all are, thanks for many interesting posts - I really enjoy them.

Soy yo (I think!),
Chaska


----------



## Eugin

*A little bit late but only to mention that I really enjoy reading your posts and want to thank you for the great help you give each and everyone of us around here!!*

*Keep up the great job!!!  *

*All the best, *


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Con dos cojones! ¡Vivan los buenos de verdad!
Mi más sincera enhorabuena antes de que me echen.


----------



## cirrus

Soy yo, take a while to admire the view from the peak of your 2000th post.  I hope you are you ready for fresh summits.

All the best


----------



## Outsider

_¡Muchas felicidades para Eres Tú!
_​


----------



## la reine victoria

_Congratulations Soy Yo!_

  
*M M*
​_Sorry I'm late!_

_Best wishes,_

_LRV_​


----------



## Sparrow22

*ESTOY LLEGANDO UN POQUITO TARDE......... MMMHHH,  *
*PERO CREO QUE NUNCA LO SERA PARA DESEARTE MUCHISIMAS FELICITACIONES !!!!!  *

*Y MIL GRACIAS POR TUS AYUDAS, SOY YO (QUE NO SOY YO !!!!)*


----------



## heidita

Soy yo, hemos coincidido muchas veces....

Muchas 

*Herzliche Glückwünsche*


----------

